# EGD with biliary stent removal



## jenwilson@wmhs.com (May 26, 2016)

My provider removed a biliary stent via EGD with snare.  I am seening alot of mixed reviews about the correct way to code this.  I have seen that you can use 43247 but I have also seen that since the stent is a therapeutic device it cannot be considered a foreign body and that 43235 should be used for the EGD.  Can someone please help clarify this?


----------



## kboyd22 (Jun 6, 2016)

I would like to hear views on this as well.


----------



## jenwilson@wmhs.com (Aug 9, 2016)

I am still waiting on feedback regarding this...can anyone help?


----------



## agibb1022 (Aug 10, 2016)

jenwilson@wmhs.com said:


> My provider removed a biliary stent via EGD with snare.  I am seening alot of mixed reviews about the correct way to code this.  I have seen that you can use 43247 but I have also seen that since the stent is a therapeutic device it cannot be considered a foreign body and that 43235 should be used for the EGD.  Can someone please help clarify this?



Hi.

IMO... 
If you look at code 43275 ERCP with removal of foreign body(s) or stent(s) from biliary/pancreatic ducts, there's a note below that says 'For removal of stent from biliary or pancreatic duct without ERCP, use 43247.'  So, I think the 43247 EGD with removal of foreign body seems accurate. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Coding Chick (Aug 11, 2016)

Because there is not an exact code for this, I always used 43247.


----------



## Franni  (Aug 17, 2016)

*removal*

I always use the 43247


----------

